# My thingy of stuff



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

Lookie here!

Any comments or critiques welcome.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 12, 2004)

Well the gallery is very simple and easy to navigate.  :thumbsup:

You photography is incredible.  I love candid photography and capturing people in their natural surroundings.  I love the contrast in all of your black and white photos.  Are you shooting black and white? or converting color?


edit:  I just realized I can click on the image to get it to full size.  And judging by the grain I would guess that you're shooting black and white film.


----------



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks!

Let's see... the girls in the white dresses were on my Canon10D, as were all of the bottom galleries except for landscapes, and all but Bruno in Portraits. The rest were film. One of the B&amp;Ws might be converted from color, but most are T-Max.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 12, 2004)

nice stuff

my favorites are from the "Little Worlds" and "Atomic Eggplant" albums.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

good stuff, nice portraits and l dig the atomic eggplant too!

oh, and thanks for your contributions to this forum as well!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 12, 2004)

You've got some really nice stuff.

Here's my complaint, and maybe this is standard and I just don't know it since I don't visit a lot of gallery set-ups...

But I wanted to see the full pic of the one at the bottom right on the main page (where it says landscapes).  So I click it, another album.  Click it again, another album!  Click it again, small version, click it again, full version.  So it took me 4 clicks to get to see what I wanted to see.  I understand the need for organization, but sub-albums of sub-albums of sub-albums?!


----------



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I understand the need for organization, but sub-albums of sub-albums of sub-albums?!


Yeah, I had been wondering about that. Thanks for mentioning it. I had planned on putting more in each, but it doesn't look  like it will be happening soon. I think  I'll consolidate them a bit...

Done, and thanks!


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh... I love b&w.....   Wonderful shots.... wow... nice.


----------



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone! The checks are in the mail.


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! The checks are in the mail.



Whooohooo!  Payday!


----------

